# Graphtec fc2100-50 cutting pro



## paul reynolds (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,
I am a new member, I have a graphtec FC2100-50. I use it to cut vinyl. It works great, the problem is I have is I have no manual or instructions on the best way to set it up etc. I have contacted Graphtec but they have no info on this old machine. If it should breakdown there are no spare parts available. But it is build like a tank and should last for years. I like to make the odd sign or design for friends etc. I am not in the sign making business. I hope some one can help me with the manual or instructions on my old Graphtec...

Regards Paul


----------



## jmonica (Apr 17, 2011)

paul reynolds said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member, I have a graphtec FC2100-50. I use it to cut vinyl. It works great, the problem is I have is I have no manual or instructions on the best way to set it up etc. I have contacted Graphtec but they have no info on this old machine. If it should breakdown there are no spare parts available. But it is build like a tank and should last for years. I like to make the odd sign or design for friends etc. I am not in the sign making business. I hope some one can help me with the manual or instructions on my old Graphtec...
> 
> Regards Paul


 I know your post is about a year old but I have an electronic copy of the Original FC2100-50 Graphtect user manual (in PDF) if you still need it, I can email it to you.


----------



## chuco (May 8, 2011)

I am looking for a manual for the graphtec corp fc 2100-50. If anyone has an a copy it would be greatly appreciated if i could get a copy. Thank you. my email is [email protected]


----------



## rebelious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am new to this forum. I have owned my Graphtec for a number of years and have always cut vinyl, never T-Shirt graphics. I do not have a manual and if anyone has a .pdf of it I would appreciate getting a copy.
For some reason, my Flexi-sign Pro no longer recognizes my Graphtec. It has worked for years, but now I can't seem to figure out the problem.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

chuco said:


> I am looking for a manual for the graphtec corp fc 2100-50. If anyone has an a copy it would be greatly appreciated if i could get a copy. Thank you. my email is [email protected]


I double check on graphtec website and there is no info on your cutter.. How old is it?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Link

Get in contact with this guy.. see if he might still have one

goodluck


----------



## Mushroomhat (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a PDF of the Graphtec FC2100-50 Users Manual for anyone who would like it.

I could use some help also.
I would appreciate someone telling me what they are using to run their working FC2100 so that I may duplicate their set up. (ie. Windows version; Driver; Graphics program)
I purchased the FC2100-120 a few months back and have not been able to get it to work for me.
There seems to be no driver for this old model.


----------



## rebelious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Never received a User's Manual and never resolved my connection problem.


----------



## Mushroomhat (Jul 28, 2011)

rebelious1 said:


> Never received a User's Manual and never resolved my connection problem.


Here is a link to the 127 page User's Manual for the FC2100-50. 

http://www.mushroomhat.com/PDF files/FC2100-50_user.pdf

Meanwhile, I just purchased a new copy of flexistarter (Flexi 8.6v2) and I hope this gets me up and running.

I wish you good luck!


----------



## Mushroomhat (Jul 28, 2011)

I was not successful at first and did not have the patience required to get the FC2100-120 cutting.

So I set that project aside until now.

IT WORKS !!!

Waahoooooo!!!


----------



## Fireblade (Jan 18, 2015)

Mushroomhat said:


> Here is a link to the 127 page User's Manual for the FC2100-50.
> 
> 404 (Page Not Found) Error - Ever feel like you're in the wrong place?
> 
> ...


Hi all, sorry to drag up an old post, especially for my first post (I'll make a post in new member introduction section after work). 

I recently bought a Graphtec FC2100-50 from a friend along with his PC running Signlab 7.1 & Adobe Illustrator. But he could not find his user manual for the plotter and my extent of experience with this plotter is turning it on, setting up the vinyl and cutting with Signlab.

If anyone has a PDF of this user manual I'd be greatly appreciative


----------



## Mushroomhat (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Fireblade, Graphtecamerica has that manual on their site.
Here's the link... Graphtec America: Supports/Downloads - Cutting Plotters - Discontinued/Legacy Cutting Plotters - FC2100 Series
If that didn't work for you then you can go to www.graphtecamerica.com 
then go to; Cutting Plotters, Support & Dowloads, then FC2100 Series, then on the right under Documents & Manuals click User Manual. Open and save the 127 page .pdf
Best of luck !!!

(Hey! that link didn't look so self explanatory when I first post it ; )


----------



## nanb5571 (2 mo ago)

Mushroomhat said:


> I have a PDF of the Graphtec FC2100-50 Users Manual for anyone who would like it.
> 
> I could use some help also.
> I would appreciate someone telling me what they are using to run their working FC2100 so that I may duplicate their set up. (ie. Windows version; Driver; Graphics program)
> ...


I need a users manual for graphtec cutting pro FC2100-50 my email is [email protected] yahoo.com or this one 
thanks 
Nancy


----------

